# So kurz nach Pur Power 9 schon PP 10?



## lalaker (28. Januar 2017)

Wieso gibt es so kurz nach Markteinführung der Pure Power 9 Modelle schon jetzt eine Neuauflage?

Scheinbar sind die PP 10 Modelle noch leiser. Gibt es weitere Unterschiede zu den Vorgänger-Modellen?
be quiet! Pure Power 10 500W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

Auf der BQ-HP kann man die Teile noch nicht finden.


----------



## Threshold (28. Januar 2017)

Die Pure Power L10 werden ab 400 Watt Indy reguliert sein, das ist auch der große Unterschied zum Vorgänger, der noch Gruppe war.
Und das ist dann auch der Grund, wieso der Nachfolger des L9 so schnell kommt, eben weil die Kritik an der Spannungsregulation so groß war.


----------



## Chimera (5. Februar 2017)

lalaker schrieb:


> Wieso gibt es so kurz nach Markteinführung der Pure Power 9 Modelle schon jetzt eine Neuauflage?
> 
> Scheinbar sind die PP 10 Modelle noch leiser. Gibt es weitere Unterschiede zu den Vorgänger-Modellen?
> be quiet! Pure Power 10 500W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
> ...



Sicher, sind auch bei BQ gelistet: Leises Netzteil 500W PSU PURE POWER 10 | 500W CM von be quiet!


----------

